# 95044 and 95052



## Whitney (Feb 18, 2010)

We are receiving denials from insurances stating that Per CPT - 95044 should not be billed in addition to 95052.  I have checked the CCI Edits and they do not state that those 2 codes cannot be billed together.  Does anyone have any information to support that these codes can or cannot be billed together?


----------

